# Little research



## QBad (27/11/14)

Sooooo I am not sure if this post is legal here. If not please accept my apology in advance. 

I have recently been contemplating becomming a reseller for one of the retailers or even geting into the importing thing. I have been in contact with one of my suppliers in China and given the oppertunity to bring in a variety of Mechs, Mods, RBAs and RDAs.... legit and clones.

Thus far my options are Atty clones, Anubis Mechs and quite a few more that I can not recall. 

Anyone been dissapointed by specific clones?


----------



## Al3x (28/11/14)

Clones can sometimes be a fail my suggestion get your supplier to send you a couple of samples before you commit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (28/11/14)

yeah the thing with clones is its a hit or miss business

if you stuck with a bad clone, no one will buy it


----------



## QBad (28/11/14)

Reason I ask is... I can get my hands on Anubis Clones.. Super nice Kits including Mech, 2000Mah bat, Charger, 1m Kenthal and Cotton Wicking AND an RBA for like $28... Super nice for newbies getting into RBA... My personal fav is a Knight kit... Carbon Fiber/ copper coated Aluminum Mech with Magnet firing button, Bat, Charger, 1m Kenthal and Cotton Wicking and here is my Fav part.. PLUME VEIL Atty....Wait for it ...... $32.


I am currently busy arranging a Sample or three that should come in with my next container from China to test them out. Will keep you guys in the loop.


----------



## Daniel (28/11/14)

maybe start a group buy thread sure some will chime in (including me)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (28/11/14)

QBad said:


> Reason I ask is... I can get my hands on Anubis Clones.. Super nice Kits including Mech, 2000Mah bat, Charger, 1m Kenthal and Cotton Wicking AND an RBA for like $28... Super nice for newbies getting into RBA... My personal fav is a Knight kit... Carbon Fiber/ copper coated Aluminum Mech with Magnet firing button, Bat, Charger, 1m Kenthal and Cotton Wicking and here is my Fav part.. PLUME VEIL Atty....Wait for it ...... $32.
> 
> 
> I am currently busy arranging a Sample or three that should come in with my next container from China to test them out. Will keep you guys in the loop.



I personally would never trust the battery that comes with a mech mod from China. Even the cotton that I got once was dodge. The kanthal isn't great quality at all. But the bare mechs and rdas could be a win, depending on the quality of the clone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/14)

QBad said:


> Reason I ask is... I can get my hands on Anubis Clones.. Super nice Kits including Mech, 2000Mah bat, Charger, 1m Kenthal and Cotton Wicking AND an RBA for like $28... Super nice for newbies getting into RBA... My personal fav is a Knight kit... Carbon Fiber/ copper coated Aluminum Mech with Magnet firing button, Bat, Charger, 1m Kenthal and Cotton Wicking and here is my Fav part.. PLUME VEIL Atty....Wait for it ...... $32.
> 
> 
> I am currently busy arranging a Sample or three that should come in with my next container from China to test them out. Will keep you guys in the loop.




Hi @QBad

Please do not use the forum for doing research or gauging interest for a potential business venture of yours. 

You are more than welcome to do that if you register as a Supporting Retailer and pay the monthly fees. Please contact @Gizmo should you wish to register.

On the other hand, if you want to arrange a purely not for profit group buy with full disclosure, then go ahead on the group buy threads as suggested.

This thread has been locked for now

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

